

Tools for analyzing Node.js programs with SystemTap - dmbsy
https://github.com/uber/node-stap

======
dgreensp
It's been a few years since I used it, but V8's own built-in profiler is
perfectly capable of emitting a stack trace every 10 ms or so (747 samples in
10 seconds in the example). That's what Chrome uses when you profile code in
the browser, and it works on all platforms. I wonder what the advantage of
this approach is?

~~~
CUViper
It looks like profile_node.stp is just probing timer.profile, but in theory
this could be any event that systemtap is capable of. A function in glibc, a
syscall, a kernel function, a perf event on say branch misses, ... there are
many many possibilities. (Might need to tweak other parts of their analysis
that assume a time-based event though.)

------
MeLLeR
Realtime production profiling: Hello :)!

AWESOME!

------
Conradaroma
Who uses Node.js?

~~~
cmwelsh
A company valued at $41 billion, apparently.

